# Buck kid or Wether kid?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a question.. How do you know if a boy kid would make a good buck? I don't want to sell anyone a buckling if they would be a better wether.. How do you tell? Thanks..


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't keep Nigerian Dwarfs, so I am not the right person to talk about this, but maybe if you could post some pictures, from the side and from the back and from the front, some of the ND breeders on the forum could help you by pointing out what to be looking for. Personally for mine I think you are very safe to assume most of them will be wethers, and only the very best kept for bucks. But I can't help with the specifics.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

It depends what your breeding towards. Personally being a dairy breed I think the dam's udder, teats and capacity should be the most important. If a doe turns out to lack here I wouldn't keep him a buck. Second to that would be body type, structure etc.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! The boy kids dam makes a lot of milk (for a Nigerian), about 1 1/2 quarts each milking. Their father's dam (also Nigerian) also makes a lot of milk. I think their dams udder could probably use a little improving. But I am not really all that sure if they have good conformation or not.. Here are a few photos of them, if anyone would care to tell me what their good and bad points are. Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally...when it comes to ND bucklings, it's the dams udder that is the top reason behind the boys staying bucks, next would be his form....for me it's long body, nice legs and hoof set, balanced brisket with the topline being level from sharp withers to level rump.

I've only ever sold 2 bucks and those traits are in both. IF you second guess or are undecided, wethering is the better choice. A buckling that makes you look twice and say "WOW" and his dam has the capacity, as well as the required support and definition of medial and rear with good teat placement and you have milked her through at least 2 lactations and can back up her out put and ease of milking.... then that would be the buckling that would have the quality to continue the bloodlines.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally out of those two I would wait on the light buckskin, he has potential. I like his topline and neck, but his rump seems a bit steep. The dark buckskin looks like he has a short neck and possibly roached back... may just be how he is standing though. Most wait until 7-10 weeks to casturate anyway... might have a better idea of conformation at that time.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree with liz. The dams udder is the most important.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I like the lighter buckskin better (for buck potential) than the dark buckskin. I plan on getting the boys wethered soon if I don't find the light buckskin a home as a buck, that is. Thanks again..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For dairy goats...here are some things I take into consideration when looking at a buckling:

Dam's udder. Very important. I try to get a buck who's dam is about as close to the standard as possible.
Granddam udders. You need to look at the sire's side too cause the sire contributes to the udders as well.
Conformation. Are there any issues I can see that I don't like.
Pedigree. I like to see a proven pedigree...though this isn't as important as the other factors.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh, and the light buckskin buckling I would say has more potential then the darker one...conformationally.


----------

